# Accidental litter needs home soon!



## CheckeredRats (May 19, 2021)

We got four rats and they ended up all being pregnant, we kept one that had already given birth, the others went to a rescue. So we now need homes for these rats, I'll include photos if you'd like, they're all a brownish Gray with some white, along with one yellowish white color.

Location until the 28 is Buckeye lake Ohio, and after that, Petco in Heath, Ohio.


----------

